# How many bio balls per gallon?



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

I have done some research on ebay and on google. It appears that 1 gallon of 1" coralife bioballs is 225 peices and is good for 45-60 gallons of water. I also read that 1 gallon of 1.25" bioballs contain around 75 peices are are good for about 50 gallons of water. Is any of this right? I want to make sure that I have more than enough for my tanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CORALIFE-1-BIO-BALLS-M...1QQcmdZViewItem

That is the link to the ebay auction I was referring too.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Approximately 80


----------

